# Gadgets: Keep your laptop -- and your lap -- cool with TuneFan



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gadgets: Keep your laptop -- and your lap -- cool with TuneFan.

*The TuneFan from Macally is a great accessory to cool any laptop -- regardless of whether it's used at a desk or on your lap.*



> What sets the TuneFan apart from similar devices is its built-in 2.1 stereo speaker system (a pair of speakers with a subwoofer).
> 
> The audio is controlled from the laptop, although it does have an input to connect an iPod or most any other portable media player.
> 
> While the audio is stereo, don't expect it to be the life of a party, although the sound is still a whole lot better than most laptop speakers.


This article also discusses two other gadgets: PADandCLICK gel pads, and Lexar thumb drives.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks like just another laptop cooler.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Looks like just another laptop cooler.


Hi John,

Please explain the "just another" part with differences to other laptop coolers - this looks like it may have some different features that some others may not, eh?

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It has a mediocre set of speakers, and for that you pay $100 instead of $10!  Sorry, but I just don't see this as a newsworthy item, it's just a gadget for someone that really has more money than brains!


----------



## YOGURT (May 16, 2010)

Yep i make these things for friends out of old TV plastic

Speaker wise a small power amp the size of a ipod can be purchased somewhere on the internet that will blow away this set.


----------

